# Buyer's Remorse



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, it's time. My new daughter is a couple of weeks old now and I need a trailer. After learning from the people here for quite a while it's time to buy the TT. I will be buying the 23RS this week. I just ordered the equalizer hitch, I have already installed the Prodigy. My question, The Equalizer will do me just fine with the 23 right? From what I've learned here I think most people go with the Equalizer, Reese, and for the lucky folk, the Hensley. This is my first TT and am very excited along with my 3 1/2 year old and my dog of course. I think I just need a little reassurance that this is the right setup for the safety of my family.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I used the Equalizer on my 23' Jayco Kiwi and my 28' Outback. Its a great hitch and the price is right on too. You did good.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Never used one myself, but from what I have read it should work fine. Congrats on the new trailer, and the new daughter.

Tim


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Switched to the Equalizer last year from a Husky with a single friction type anti-sway bar on my 23RS and am very happy I made the switch. Does a great job. Congratulations on the trailer & the baby.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Beerman, The Prodigy controller and the Equalizer hitch/WD system are great choices. Congrats!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

It sounds like you are set and ready to go. Congrats on the trailer and the new member to the family.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new daughter
Nice choice on 23RS
Looks like you're set 
Happy Camping and Enjoy

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So, Beerman, where's the remorse? You made a good decision, now go for it!









Congrats on your new one(s).

Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You've made a great choice. Now just add fun and you are complete!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations !

As everone has indicated you are in good shape with your setup.

We have had the 23RRS for almost a year and it has been a great rig.

The Prodigy brake control is a great choise, I am still amased at how well it works.

Keith


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

There should be no remorse in your decision. You will have PLENTY of tow vehicle for that tralier. The equalizer will add to your "Safety Factor" even more.--Great choice!

Hit the road and start building some GREAT memories!

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chad,

It sounds like you have a great setup to me. Good choices all around.
Enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No need for remorse. It's a good combo and you'll be fine. Enjoy


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Spend a little time to make sure everything is set up right.

I think you picked a good combo.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with the others, seems like you have the right combo....

Have fun!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new daughter. Camping with 2 will be alot of fun. You choice is solid - you should not have any issues towing.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You've done well!!! Now go get that trailer and let the "mods" fest begin!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new DD.

Great combo! I have almost the same TT and hitch. You'll love it. One note, stop in somewhere and buy some silicon spray. This will get rid of any squeeks comming from the hitch. Just give it a light spray each time you hook up.

You've added two great additions to the family.

Dreamtimers


----------

